
Scary questions in Ukraine energy grid hack - emartinelli
http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/18/technology/ukraine-hack-russia/index.html
======
SixSigma
The nightmare computing monoculture we warned every one of.

"Opens Word document on control grid computer"

I mean ..... surely they ......

